

Hudl Scores $72.5M from Accel to Rally Teams to Its Sports Video Coaching Tool - dannyaway
http://techcrunch.com/2015/04/02/hudl-sports-video/

======
dannyaway
Great story out of the Midwest for a usually quiet company in the tech press -

> "Hudl charges around $1,400 a year per high school and college team. That
> allowed it to build software-as-a-service business that won $30 million in
> revenue in 2014."

\- Founded in 2006 \- Funding to date: $3m \- 290 employees across four
offices \- David Graff, co-founder, has been CEO since start \- Besides nearly
every high school football team in the US, customers include NFL team, NBA
teams, and 13 of 20 Premier League football clubs

